# General > Hobbies >  Knitting Group

## marigold

Hi

Does anyone know of any knitting classes in Caithness? 
I'd like to learn more about knitting as I'm a bit of a beginner.

Cheers.

----------


## Leanne

Not sure but there is a Caithness group on Ravelry

----------

